# My interior roof is sagging



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

The material has come unstuck from the roof and is sagging. what can i do to fix this?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

They have some stuff at autoparts stores that you can use. Comes in a spray can, not sure what it's called. It doesn't work that well though. One of my co-workers tried it. It would be best to just have it redone at a upholstery shop. That's what I did with my truck. Not really sure if there are any other options???


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

thanks for that.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Depends on how crafty you are, or mechinically inclined. I would remove the headliner from the car (the entire thing). I would then prep the area that has peeled as best you can (clean and remove any loose material adhesive. Then use 3M spray adhesive (the stuff meant for automotive upholstery) to re-attach the loose material.


----------



## eric.1 (Nov 10, 2004)

*headliner*

i just redid mine last night. the spray glue i used is called HEADS UP. you do have to take the whole headliner off though, and take all the debris from the old headliner off. it's really not that hard to take the headliner off. just a few screws and everything else pops right off.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

or why just stop at the fabric?? i redid mine in flat black with 3 coats of high temp, or these "carbon fiber" sheets at any local parts store. some people's rice-ness, can be others gain. just a suggestion.


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for that. I dont wanna make it worst than it is. 
i stuck staples in it but they came back down


----------



## Orphan72 (Nov 30, 2005)

I used my kids "atta-boy/girl" pins from school. But like staples, they don't stay in long. Once a month I gotta re-stick'em. Think I will look into redoing my ceiling.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Write up I did a while ago when I had to replace mine. Always use sunshades and whenever possible please crack your windows or this will get worse. Its not as hard as it seems. Experienced people can do this in one hour. newB's can get it done in 2-4. Give it a shot. Staples and sowing looks ghetto.



UofLsentra said:


> I had this happen to my car in July/August when I spent the summer in Florida visiting my girl. Short story: Left my car in the sun, without the windows cracked, and forgot to put up my sunshade in about 115 degree weather for most of the day, so it sagged like a bitch on the driver's side.
> 
> A friend of mine who works at a car shop helped me do this and it only took like 3-4 hours and $38 ($15 for glue 10-15 for fabric and $12 for dinner). I've since done it to 2 cars. This is a 2 person job. You can do it by yourself, but would be a lot harder for a lot of steps.
> 
> ...


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

My roof was so messed up, esp if u live in So Cal like me and drive with the windows down going 80+...well for people from southern cali...there are pick your part auto parts and I managed to get a roof for about 15 bucks right off an old sentra....They are usually about 30 bucks but they always have half off days every month...I even got a passenger handle and a visor with a mirror from a GXE since mine is only an XE and dosent come with this stuff...Ive provided the link to the junkyards...
Used Auto Parts ? ...Pick Your Part!


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

My roof was so messed up, esp if u live in So Cal like me and drive with the windows down going 80+...well for people from southern cali...there are pick your part auto parts and I managed to get a roof for about 15 bucks right off an old sentra....They are usually about 30 bucks but they always have half off days every month...I even got a passenger handle and a visor with a mirror from a GXE since mine is only an XE and dosent come with this stuff...Ive provided the link to the junkyards...
Used Auto Parts ? ...Pick Your Part!


----------

